# Circuito con leds( para montar este circuito)



## yeyo_gato (Nov 19, 2008)

ola amigos .
llevo buscando por muchos foros para hacer este circuito y aun no he conseguido nada espero solucionar mis dudas aqui.
se trata de un circuito a leds.tenia pensado de hacer una tira de leds k fueran encendiendose y apagandose una a una y poder controlar la velocidad de encendido.
me refiero a hacer por ejemplo una tira de 5 leds y k se encienda uno, ese se apague y se encienda el segundo,se apague y se encinda el tercero y asi sucesivamente. ese es el circuito que quiero hacer me an dicho que eso es cn un circuito integrado pero no se ni cual es ni como montarlo.espero que alguien me pueda ayudar. gracias


----------



## mauricioh (Nov 19, 2008)

Hola! la forma mas facil de hacer lo qu emencionas es con dos integrado uno es un CD4017 contador por 10 y un osilador con un 555. Con este circuito podes controlar la velocidad de encendido. Si puedo te paso el circuito. saludos mauricio


----------



## mauricioh (Nov 19, 2008)

hoa! bueno ak te dejo el circuito para que lo abras con el programa livewire y puedas observar el funcionamiento del mismo. saludos mauricio


----------



## yeyo_gato (Nov 20, 2008)

muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta en cuanto vea el circuito me pondre ha hacerlo aora mi pregunta es esta: 
y si aora le quiero poner mas de 5 led y ponerle por ejemplo 30 leds?


----------

